# Wrapping new patterns



## Ted Sachs (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm back in business wrapping again y'all. I finally got a shop set up and back making blanks.  Here's a couple of pics of what I've been doing lately.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 2, 2017)

Here's the cap tubes for some Aaron pens and I'm in the process of doing the bottom tubes now. I'm wrapping ten inch tubes and cutting them to length and then casting. I can get a little more efficient this way.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 2, 2017)

Ted;   That is IMPRESSIVE and BEAUTIFUL!!!     Even with my OCD, I'm not sure I'd have the patience to do that.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 2, 2017)

Amazing work!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome back Ted. Good o see your awesome work again. These are no acception. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 2, 2017)

Wonderful job on the wrapping! They are unique and a piece of art!


----------



## Bob in SF (Feb 2, 2017)

Great!


----------



## studioseven (Feb 2, 2017)

I am just amazed at the talent on this site.  Excellent work.  Thank you for sharing.

Seven


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome back Ted,Nice work you've done there.Your work has inspired me to get into it as well.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 2, 2017)

Spanx said:


> Welcome back Ted,Nice work you've done there.Your work has inspired me to get into it as well.


This sounds interesting. How far have you progressed in your wrapping? Is there any way I can help you in your endeavors?


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 2, 2017)

Well,I started out on a multi sided platform which has proven immensely difficult.I've gone to straight tubes which is easier but am still having a little trouble with spacing.I don't have proper layout tools.I've been using my lathe index with a skew to scribe my marks.It's close but not perfect.I had been using B.D.Ehlers pdf but it has since been taken down.I did find this place on fcebook that has cross wrap patterns with alot of great info so I'm practicing but layout and color combinations are gonna take some good old fashioned elbow grease time and patience.I started wrapping with 20wt crochet thread because it was as small as I could see.Tried 40wt sewing thread once without magnification,almost had an anurism so to speak from the eye strain by the time I was done.The wife felt for me and got me a lighted magnifier setup so things should be a little easier here on out.I don't want to post pics of my work in your thread but you could search "wrap" in the SOYP fourm to see some of them.I would appreciate your input.The pics will show you more than my words can descripe. I've only made a few and hope to make more,I try to make something different each time.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2017)

If you look into Teds search files you will find a few links to some very interesting thread wrapping sites that I posted. Do not have the time to do it for you now but they are there. The forum is all about thread wrapping and so many examples of what people can do with thread it is amazing.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 3, 2017)

Fabulous work!  I should get you to wrap a couple of fly rods I'm building!
Nice work!


----------

